# Marklin Mobile Station Crash



## neo78 (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi all
I could use some help here
I have 2 mobile stations 1 works fine but the other seems to die after 1o
minutes of use
It starts off as normal then screen goes scrambled and then blank
Any thing that is running dies as well
I have reset the unit but same occurs
Any ideas?
thanks

Nat


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Batteries? Just a guess as I am not real familiar with the Marklin line.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Have you gone to the technical center?
http://www.marklin.com/tech/
Maybe a battery or a cable connection.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Just an add here. Check the manual that came with the system. Most come with a troubleshooting guide.


----------

